# Random pics from today



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I got bored today, and you all know what happens when Im bored.....I take pics of the birds of course So here we go, WARNING PIC HEAVY 

Before I let them out

Aero playing with Cupids feather( Im pretty sure hes molting, feathers and pinnies everywhere)








Cupid loves attention








Singing to Aero









fluffy pic








Looking cute
























Scratches








Looking handsome








Acrobatics








His white stripe on his wing isnt straight and I think its cute








Didnt mean to take this but it came out cool


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

and some flight shots( im pretty terrible at them)

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sharing millet








Embarassing pic of Aero








gorgeous wings
















Cupid being naughty








and finally Cupid being wierd and hanging out under my desk


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

when ISNT cupid cute??


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I know its his best defense, he gives me attitude and then looks cute


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its a male thing lol


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

In the defence of all males.... Hey!!!! Thats not right! Aero and Cupid always look cute in your photos...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

HAHAHA, but you know its true! Fuzzy and Jeep have what we call the defensive act. They both get real close then run in the opposite direction like they've done something wrong! But I agree, Cupid always looks cute! And your flight shots are awesome, I don't know what you're talking about!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cute cute cute


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love the flight pics awesome!


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Your pictures are great! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Cupid is really cute... om nom nom!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------

